# meeks leopard pup progress!



## deadgame (Apr 7, 2011)

after asking around awhile i decided to purchase a leopard hound from lamar meeks for my first tree dog, shes a red merle i call strawberry patches. she has trailed and located every drag since we started at 10 weeks, and last nite she opened on a tree containing the sock with coon scent drag. i dont know if shes doing good or bad compareably, but i know ive never been more proud.


----------



## state159 (Apr 7, 2011)

That's great "deadgame". Even though I only live about 50 miles from Mr. Meeks, I've never met him nor have never seen a Leopard dog in the woods. There was a picture on Squirrel Dog Central last year of some Leopard Hounds with a tailgate full of dead squirrels that got everyone attention. They are unusually pretty and will sure turn some heads. Good luck with your pup. Can you post a picture of the pup on here?


Ronny Staten


----------



## deadgame (Apr 8, 2011)

i donot know how to put pics up but if somebody could tell me iwould be happy to


----------



## state159 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sent you a PM. Just email them to me and I'll try to post them.


----------



## deadgame (Apr 8, 2011)

Will do. Thanks state. Taking pics in the am


----------



## Robert Warnock (Apr 8, 2011)

I've never hunted with Mr. Meeks dogs,  but I've heard he had some good ones.


----------



## state159 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Picture*

Here's one of the pictures of the pup.


----------



## state159 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Another Pic*

Last picture of pup.


----------



## muzzy17is (Apr 12, 2011)

If you've got a pup that's showing that much interest he ought to make you a jam up dog.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep that's one PERTY STRAWBERRY  Good Luck !!!!


----------



## deadgame (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, shes doin everything I want right now so I cant wait til season opens. What else does she have to know to hunt?


----------



## 1222DANO (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you know anyone or who to get any of those pups from. I thought about getting one before but no one knew anything about them. I notice mr. Meeks had some but the only other ones where in the northwest.


----------



## Mr. Bright (Apr 12, 2011)

state159 said:


> Last picture of pup.



That's one PRETTY PUP you got there.


----------



## state159 (Apr 12, 2011)

And "deadgame" says that this pup is only 17 weeks old. Now that is an early starting pup.


----------



## state159 (Apr 13, 2011)

*More Pics*

Adding to this post.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Apr 14, 2011)

He reminds me alot of my dog in looks that is a cross bred Leopard that is from Meeks stuff on the top.  Nice looking hound and he looks great on the wood!!!!  Good job!!!


----------



## state159 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Ryan. You do have a nice looking dog there. I hope he makes a fine squirrel dog.


----------



## deadgame (Apr 15, 2011)

that is a pretty dog ryan, how old is he? Do you hunt squirrel/coon, or just one? Im glad yall like patches, i hope to add full tailgate pics opening day of sq season, whats the law on offseason training on private land?


----------



## state159 (Apr 15, 2011)

You can hunt them but not supposed to shoot the squirrel until Aug. 15.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Mr. Ronny, he's the same one that I've always had.  I coon/squirrel hunt with him a lil bit but not much.  He's around 1 1/2 years old now I guess and does pretty decent for the little he's been worked with.  I'll get rid of him if you wanna send me Rudy or Bo-jack!!!      

Ryan


----------



## state159 (Apr 16, 2011)

ryan_beasley said:


> Hey Mr. Ronny, he's the same one that I've always had.  I coon/squirrel hunt with him a lil bit but not much.  He's around 1 1/2 years old now I guess and does pretty decent for the little he's been worked with.  I'll get rid of him if you wanna send me Rudy or Bo-jack!!!
> 
> Ryan



Those two better stay here Ryan. They're not much but they like me, I think.


----------



## black an tan man (Apr 16, 2011)

i no mr lamar very well he one of my buddys and man ol man does he no ever thang about leopards n he has some very nice pups and dogs , i have his # if any one is intrested in wanted one from him just pm me


----------



## state159 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mr. Meek's dogs do have a good reputation. He used to run an ad in several magazines but I haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## deadgame (Apr 17, 2011)

He is a super nice fellow n he knows alot about leopards. Hes been breeding these since the sixties. I wouldnt hesittate to deal with him again.


----------



## black an tan man (Apr 17, 2011)

dead game were are you located ?


----------



## deadgame (Apr 19, 2011)

North end of marion county,you???


----------



## black an tan man (Apr 19, 2011)

bryan county close to savannah,  good luck with the pup she sure is pretty should also show us a pic of her on the bench if you have one


----------



## deadgame (Oct 24, 2011)

Finally found this again to update it, patches is fast becoming all I could ask of a treedog  short on hunting time right now,  but I seen her tree her first wild coon three weeks ago , I'd recommend a Meeks leopard to anybody , super dogs. State159 , pm me please if u see this.


----------



## bad mojo (Oct 25, 2011)

Lamar and i are partners on several dogs he is the most honest man i have ever met and as you said he is a wealth of info on the leopard bred. we have 3 dogs we hunt in ukc hunts that aint to  bad  they earn there feed .we have 2 stud dogs and he always has pups on the ground if you are interested in a pup or to bred a female give him a call LAMAR MEEKS 912-682-3995


----------



## bad mojo (Oct 25, 2011)

deadgame that 1 good lookin pup glad she is makin you happy. how is she bred---  whos her momma and daddy


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 26, 2011)

bad mojo said:


> deadgame that 1 good lookin pup glad she is makin you happy. how is she bred---  whos her momma and daddy



where you been hidin Mojo?


----------



## deadgame (Oct 26, 2011)

Shes Meeks ga blaze x Meeks ga  red flame.  , I told Mr. Lamar I wanted to hunt squirrel in the day coon at night, he handed me patches, said if I do my part she will, he wasn't kidding.


----------



## bad mojo (Oct 26, 2011)

thomas , workin like a dog gettin paid like a puppy. huntin a lot of ukc going to big hunts about to take a break pleasure hunt get a new dog tuned up  so i will be ready for the grand am and winter classic lets go run 1 and hows that perrty little girl doing she still going to the woods with u?


----------



## bad mojo (Oct 26, 2011)

old blaze threw some jamup pups with a head full of sense i have 3 out of him. so no doubt u got a goodun


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 27, 2011)

bad mojo said:


> thomas , workin like a dog gettin paid like a puppy. huntin a lot of ukc going to big hunts about to take a break pleasure hunt get a new dog tuned up  so i will be ready for the grand am and winter classic lets go run 1 and hows that perrty little girl doing she still going to the woods with u?



she goes with me all the time bubba! I picked her up from her momma last friday and her first words were "can we go huntin tonight" Gotta love it! Id love to hook up and tree a few with ya we just need to work it out!!


----------



## deadgame (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks mojo, we just came in from running squirrel, shes gets better ever time we hunt. Do you squirrel hunt yours? Got some pics of the ones off blaze?


----------



## bad mojo (Oct 27, 2011)

i do i have a feist. i get some pics up in the next couple of days. thomas we will let deer season die down a little and we will get together and go tree some stay in touch with me and we,ll make a plan


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 27, 2011)

will do buddy!


----------

